# JD 4450 fuel consumption



## karl2117 (May 25, 2008)

My tractor uses a whole barrel (210 liters) of fuel in about 7 hrs while cultivating.. Is this reasonable? It is 2 WD with duel 20.8x38

Any way to get the fuel consumption under control? Thanks


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

That tractor looks to be about 140hp, made in the 80's. Chances are that over the years someone has turned it up and now its up around 160 to 200hp somewere in that range. So to answer your question if you are running her like a John Deere should be run and that is wide open then it is probably going to drink that much fuel. John Deere is a fuel hog anyway. We have some Kubota's on the farm that use half as much fuel in the same amount of time doing the same exact job. SORRY to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

That's about 7.85 gal/hr.. which i guess isn't too bad... Depends on the load.. Is that row crop culivating.. or pulling a field culivator?? If it doesn't need all the rpms, idle it back.. it will still make the HP, it will just be further down the torque curve.. and it will still have to pull down the same amount of RPM to make HP... Try 2000 or 1900 rpms.. 
I'd also bet as stated above.. it probably had the screw turned on it a little.. 
Always like the 4450's.. (really like the 55's... ) 
Bryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A 4040 a friend had up at our farm burned about 5 gallons an hour. I agree with JDGnut. I was going to say that 12 gallon an hour is not out of the question with a 4450 being run hard. 

My little 4410 burns about a gallon per hour.  It sips fuel but then again it takes me about 40 hours to cut a 30 acres pasture with it. :dazed:


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I think the consumption rate is about as good as it gets


----------



## karl2117 (May 25, 2008)

JDGnut said:


> That's about 7.85 gal/hr.. which i guess isn't too bad... Depends on the load.. Is that row crop culivating.. or pulling a field culivator?? If it doesn't need all the rpms, idle it back.. it will still make the HP, it will just be further down the torque curve.. and it will still have to pull down the same amount of RPM to make HP... Try 2000 or 1900 rpms..
> I'd also bet as stated above.. it probably had the screw turned on it a little..
> Always like the 4450's.. (really like the 55's... )
> Bryan


That is a deep tillage field cultivator working in damp soil knocking down wheat stubble.

If the horsepower was cranked up, how hard is it to put back to original spec? Is it just a matter of a screw adjustment?

Thanks for all the replys


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes.. At the back of the pump.. take the 4 small bolts off, and remove the plate.. (I think I just took 3 out and loosed one... been a few yrs.) 10mm lock nut.. loosen it, and use a 90 Degree screw driver and turn it counter clockwise.. (We usually guessed that 1/4 turn was about 20Hp.. I always adjusted them on the dyno.. 

My guess, is that you will turn it down.. and the first time you heavy till with it.. you'll be back in turning it up.. Just idle back when you are doing lighter work.. 
Good Luck,
Bryan


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Its not going to save you alot of fuel but it might over time save you some. Although I agree if you turn it down you will be turning it back up because you are use to it.


----------

